# Blue Buffalo dog food! Anyone else?



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok...so I did ALOT of research....can't say it helped narrow it down much...but I desided on Blue Buffalo because it came highly recommended by a vet friend that has dogs and feeds them this. He says there is no one dog for one dog...as they all have different needs...but that Blue Buffalo was a great dog food and great for dogs with food issues...such as allergies, sensitivies..etc. So...anyone use this????


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Have heard nothing but good things about this food, and its nice that is available at Petco too.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Scarlett and Tinkerbelle love it. I was going to switch Scarlett slowly off the Prop lan puppy but after the third day of her picking out the PPP and just eating the BB. BTW its Adult Chicken and Brown Rice.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

My little chihuahua eats the small breed blue buffalo and she loves it. actually eats it instead of the other foods we tried. Ill be switching my golden to the Large Breed Puppy blue buffalo when we get him  
My dads dogs also are on the Sweet potato one, they love it to =)


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah.... I had a temp.rescue bull terrier that HAD to be on this food..because nothing else would work for his stomach! (I just fed it to him cause thats what I was told to do) I knew nothing much about the food...til I talked to my friend about it. The bull terrier ended up being adopted, but he LOVED the fish and sweet potatoes!! This made me start my dog food research! However, all my chihuahuas have always eaten other foods, that I NOW know weren't the best (didn't know then!) Soooooo.....I wanted to make sure that I feed Cadence something worth eating!! Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

HI
I feed this food and couldn't be happier. I tried it before when Skylie was about 9 weeks old and it caused loose stools/diarrhea. I believe she had some other stomach issues as well though. I was finally able to transition back to it, and it is working great. I am currently feeding the fish and sweet potato formula. I had Skylie on the Pro Plan sensitive stomach before and she did not like it. 

I love Blue Buffalo, I think it's one of the best food offered at Petsmart (which is the only place I can shop around here)


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

For those of you who use it...do the poops seem huge or are they normal sized as compared to when you used a different food? Having 6 dogs equals LOTS of poop so the smaller the better...lol!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I too use Blue....haven't noticed any real difference in Poop size but consistency is great..lol....My friend tried it with his great dane and Cane Corso mastiff and they loved the food and are also doing very well on it....


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

My pups are on the Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato. It is the ONLY thing we have been able to find that works for Luke and he loves it!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I feed my 4 month old Golden puppy Blue (for puppies) natural chicken and brown rice. I feed my older Goldens Blue Wilderness Chicken, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, and Blueberries. They all have done really well on Blue. Their stools are easy to pick up and their coats are beautiful. We haven't had any upset stomachs with our dogs in almost a year. We started with Blue last April. I changed to Blue because they became ill last spring and I wasn't sure if it was their old dog food or something else. So I just tried Blue on the recommendation of our trainer, who is really knowledgeable about nutrition for dogs. The ingredients are all natural, there are no animal by-products, corn, wheat or soy, and it is gluten-free. The change to Blue turned out to be a great decision because they are doing really well. It is more expensive, but worth it.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I haven't noticed any size difference in stool, but she does seem more regular now.. which is good


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yep! I echo everyones post! This food has made Cadence go from "loose" stools to very "firm" stools which is so much easier on her! Also, I notice she doesn't go as much! This is probably due to the fact that this food has no "junk" in it that passes through her to quickly! I love it! I love that its healthy for her...and I don't mind paying the extra $.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Bought my first bag of this Blue Buffalo today for Boone.... Will let you know also how it goes...over the next few weeks... Ingredients look very good...


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought a bag of the fish and sweet potato for Sherman today--about how long will it take before I know if it is working for him? We'll transition over the next few days, I don't want to go too fast and upset his tummy...


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I was told about 2wks, I should notice a improvement in stools for the foster I had..... it actually didn't take that long til I noticed a huge difference. Of course....he was really sensitive to just about everything!


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

So far Boone loves this stuff...he is constantly sniffing and licking at the bag!...Still got a few weeks until he is solely on this stuff(Blue Wilderness). I am switching over very slowly since he has such a sensitive stomach..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys what is the price on BB?
I currently feed Nature's Variety but the price has gone up $15. in the last two months!
Luckily the beef has stayed lower than the lamb or salmon which I was feeding. So far the boys are doing fine on the beef (they have never had beef) bt it may go up also.
The NV is currently $58 for 30 pounds. That's before tax!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> The NV is currently $58 for 30 pounds. That's before tax!



WOW... that's unbelievable!! I saw on a food website that they were selling that Orijen 6 fish formula 29lb bag for 86 bucks and I about died. lol Kibble sure has gone up like crazy since I last bought it over a year ago!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We are still deciding on food to use. Blue Buffalo has been on and off our list. Currently we are looking at Fromm and Merrick. But I can at least relate one real world experience just last weekend involving Blue. We were at Petsmart and I saw the absolutely most beautiful healthy looking Great Dane I have ever seen. She had what may have been the prettiest shiniest coat I have ever seen on any dog. I asked the owner what she fed. It was Blue Buffalo. I realize there are many factors at play, but I can't help to think that Blue was a contributing factor.


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm currently using Pro Plan and will start the process of switching to this food. The orange bag large breed puppy formula and then the orange bag adult food. From everything I've read and time spent with others who us it, I believe it to be a very good food. I have nothing bad to say about the Pro Plan but IMO this is a much better option.


----------

